# whats a good shampoo?



## peanut (Dec 26, 2004)

hello i was looking at some of the dogs pics and i was wondering what do you use for there furr cause it looks really nice i have been brushing him and combing him every day but his fur dont look or feel so soft. is there any really good shampoo that i can buy? how many times a week should i wash him?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I use petsilk and biogroom. Biogroom works great and smells nice and clean, but Petsilk lasts longer. Your lil peanut looks CUTE! You can also try a slicker brush.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 2 2005, 12:22 AM
> *Here is what I do, once a month I use the Petsilk shampoo and conditioner on Toby because it is a whitening shampoo.  Then for the other three weeks, I use my own shampoo--Matrix's Biolage Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioning Balm.
> 
> To make Toby's hair soft (not to mention a nice clean smell) I use BioSilk Repair & Shine.  It is a professional product for human hair and it can be a bit pricey, but a little goes a long way.  I also think PetSilk makes a product for pets that is basically the same thing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26828*


[/QUOTE]

I've been taking Paris to the groomer every 2 weeks.. but I am going to start to groom him myself. Lucky me, I have all three products you mentioned and uses them on myself. 

Now Paris and I will smell the same!









One question, how long do you keep the balm on Toby before rinsing off? How often to bath him?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I also use Biogroom Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioning balm. I love it! I have also had great success with the following products:
- Plush Puppy whitening shampoo
- Chris Christensen moisturing shampoo and conditioner
- Various Pure Paws products
- Vellus


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the Pure Paws Whitening shampoo, conditioner and spray conditioner exclusively. I love the fresh smell and the high quality of the products.

If Pico was in long coat I would probably try the BioGroom Pico's mother and siblings are in long coat and their fur is not nearly as soft and fluffy as Pico's. It seems the longer coats need more intense conditioning.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

In the summertime Lacey gets a bath once a week. This is my routine:

Every other week I wash her with E-Z Groom Crystal White Shampoo and conditioner her with the Silky Almond Conditioner. Love the smell of the conditioner. I asked my breeder about the PetSilk but she told me she did not care for it...left a residue. I have read and heard great things about PetSilk though.

The weeks I don't use the E-Z Groom I use Paul Mitchell. I use the Instant Moisture Daily Shampoo on her body and on her face I use the Baby Don't Cry Shampoo. I use the Instant Moisture Daily Treatment as a conditioner. I try to leave it on her for the full 5 minutes. She is getting pretty good about it. 

Right now I use the E-Z Groom Ultra Rich Leave in Conditioner. I have found though that if I don't dilete it her hair is a little stiff. I am going to order the E-Z Groom Blow Dry Conditoner next week to see if I also like it.

I have read that we shouldn't use human products on our little ones...not good for their hair. But Lacey's hair feels wonderful. I know the first two times I took her to her groomer her hair was very, very, very white afterwards but the feel was very dry. Had to trim her because of the dry hair. Now if she goes to the groomers I take my own products for her to use. 

I have been grooming Lacey myself so I have been looking into products...but everyone says their products are the best. So far I think I like the Pure Paws and Chris Christensen products. I need to look on their websites to see if I can get travel size products. I don't want to spend a fortune on products to find out that I really don't care for them.

In the winter time Lacey gets a bath every 3 weeks. Lacey had two yeast infections, one in each ear, and my vet told me to take it easy on the baths. She was fine until 2 1/2 weeks...she needed a bath but I wanted to wait until Sunday (bath day) so I could take my time. She had her bath this morning and she is clean.

I think I might try the Biogroom. So many of you use it and seem to be very pleased with the results. I myself love the Paul Mitchell products on my hair but the next time I go to the store will pick some of the Biogroom up. Where I live we have a discount store (Marc's) that carries the Biogroom. Some Paul Mitchell too, but not the one that I use.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i LOVE Buddy Wash. cloudstar

it smells soooo good and the smell lasts for about two weeks on gruffi (he has thick hair) and it lasts for almost a week for the girls. a 19oz bottle cost $16.


i only have the shampoo...but they also carry conditioner.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Jan 2 2005, 12:43 AM
> *hello i was looking at some of the dogs pics and i was wondering what do you use for there furr cause it looks really nice i have been brushing him and combing him every day but his fur dont look or feel so soft. is there any really good shampoo that i can buy? how many times a week should i wash him?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Hi we use Bless the beast detangle shampoo.
It keeps the hair clean and smells great . The best part is both puppies have not matts. This was our best find. I have created and other discussion on this with more details.

http://www.blessthebeasts.net/btb_online.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bathe Lady weekly. I also wash her face and paws in between baths. Most of the time I use Pantene Smooth and Silky (green bottle), occasionally I use the A#1 All Systems whitening shampoo. I use Mane & Tail conditioner. I use Absolutely Natural shampoo on her face.

I love Pet Silk's Liquid Silk. Lady has a more cottony coat so I am always looking for products to add a little shine and softness. I use a little coconut oil on my hands to when I brush her.

I have also recently tried using Paul Mitchell's Gloss on Lady and it makes her smooth and silky. I use it on my own hair and when I'm finished, I run my hands through her coat, just enough to give it some sheen. I love the shine it leaves, plus it tames the puffiness a bit.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jan 2 2005, 03:29 AM
> *I also use Biogroom Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioning balm.  I love it!  I have also had great success with the following products:
> - Plush Puppy whitening shampoo
> - Chris Christensen moisturing shampoo and conditioner
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't see a anything called a hydrating shampoo. Which one do you use?

http://www.biogroom.com/dogcat_shampoo.htm


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Petsilk!!!!!























I bathe Princess every 5 days.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also use the Absolutely Natural shampoo on faces.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 3 2005, 07:59 PM
> *I also use the Absolutely Natural shampoo on faces.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27317*


[/QUOTE]

is it imperative to use something different on their faces? I never have and mine seem okay, although I make sure to try not and get it in their eyes...what is absolutely natural shampoo and where do you get it? I heard the plush puppy products are good including their brushes


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676+Jan 3 2005, 10:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it imperative to use something different on their faces? I never have and mine seem okay, although I make sure to try not and get it in their eyes...what is absolutely natural shampoo and where do you get it? I heard the plush puppy products are good including their brushes
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27330
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here is a link to Absolutely Natural shampoo. http://www.absolutelynatural.com/

I love it because it is very gentle and cleans so well, plus rinses out quickly. I put a little bib on Lady and pop her in the sink for her face wash and I can do the whole thing with squirt bottles of water instead of the sprayer so she doesn't get soaked. (I use mustard/ketchup bottles for water since they are larger than the Sally's ones)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The Abs Nat shampoo is super gentle and rinses fast and easily. I don't like to use something harsh near their eyes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Has anybody ever tried the Absolutely Natural Glossifer? Gloss works wells on Lady's more cottony coat How does it compare to Pet Silk Liquid Silk? and I was thinking of trying it when I order more shampoo.


----------



## peanut (Dec 26, 2004)

well thank you all for your help.. i went to the pet store and went crazy i got like every thing i need to make my peanut all soft and pretty again... i didnt no he needed condtioner







lol but he is all soft and we are sooo happy.. oh ya so its is ok to us people condtioner right... i got so much stuff...


----------



## snow2005 (Jan 7, 2005)

i like here, i can learn many things from here, thank u everyone!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snow2005_@Jan 9 2005, 09:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
ur baby is adorable..u should introduce urself so we can all properly welcome u


----------



## snow2005 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Jan 9 2005, 10:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur baby is adorable..u should introduce urself so we can all properly welcome u








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28638
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank u, i came from Taiwan around 5 years, i still learning English, It's a little difficult to type , but i'm trying.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well u r doing great!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

snow2005, Welcome~


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Nicole,
You are right! I meant Biolage. I have no idea why I typed Biogroom.....


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I use #1 All Systems on Rudy.


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

I was reading old posts and noticed someone recommended something called Nexus Keraphix. Is it for dogs (in pet stores) or for humans? Thanks, Scarlett, Rhett & Ashley's mom


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just wanted to report on one of the Pet Silk shampoos. I ordered a bunch of different shampoos from them a few weeks ago while a sale was going on. My Bichon has big problems with skin allergies. I got several to try on her and we used the Therapeutic Tea Tree Oil Shampoo and followed that with the Moisturizing Silk Rinse. Her coat is so soft and silky. She has a good Bichon coat. It is poofy and not curly like a poodle's, but it is cottony enough that it mats easily. She hasn't been biting or scratching at all. I'm very pleased. I have a couple of different Pet Silk shampoos to try on Sassy and Sadie. I'm bathing them tonight or tomorrow since they are both being spayed on Wednesday. Thanks for the suggestion about Pet Silk. I did get the liquid silk and didn't even use that on Jolie and she still feels so great.


----------

